# Rubbish, why is this necessary



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was going shopping after walking Motley along the Oder river Damm, but had to come home to get rid of this and give my hands a good wash.

I had my phone with me, but as usual I didn't take a photo of something I should have done, this litter all over the footpath.
I used to carry a plastic bag with me for occasions like this, but the last time I used it I obviously forgot to replace it so had to use this little bag I carry the sh1t shovel in.

There are a few cyclist now as its holiday time, but I don´t think it was one of them as it was at a point where the fishermen leave their cars to go to fish at the river, rubbish is often found in their vicinity, beer bottle and soft drink bottles quite often.
Some humans don´t deserve this world.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Same here by the river Tyne. Makes my blood boil. Not anglers though. When the sun is out it brings out rats from the nearest towns where litter is something they live with.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's one of the most popular subjects on my local towns face book page.......pictures of piles of rubbish dumped.......pictures of sacks of rubbish collected.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We rarely see dumped rubbish here in Normandy as the local council dumps are free and lots of recycling bins about.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We rarely see dumped rubbish here in Normandy as the local council dumps are free and lots of recycling bins about.
> 
> Ray.


This is nothing to do with that kind of rubbish Ray, its people who just throw *** packets, chocolate wrappers etc, but this was a broken white plastic bag like the ones we have in supermarkets for fruit and veg. the bag obviously split with all that stuff inside and whoever just left it scattered on the path.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH.
Yep, we do see mainly beer cans along the verges.
Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Makes my blood boil. As above it is one of the most talked about local topics, along with speeding motorists. I, like you Jan, carry a bag to collect it on my two daily dog walks. It does have some effect because one lay-by, I pass through, used to be absolutely awful. Since I took the car down there to clear the whole lot up it has remained fairly litter free. The same thing happened along the road from our village shop. Youngsters would go in the shop after school and buy chocolate biscuits, drinks etc and just discard the wrappers along a verge. I cleared this verge for months and then it suddenly stopped. Not sure why. Perhaps they left school? I like to think they saw this little old lady clearing it all up and felt sorry for me but I doubt it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It should be added to the school curriculum " take your litter home" otherwise you leave it for old ladies with a smacking stick to come behind you to pick it up:smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha, ha. I expect that the teachers can't teach it because of Elf and Safety


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you ever seen a tin can thats been annihilated when a grass cutter has been over it, I´d say it should be taught because of Elf & safety Pat.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I was in Ballyvaughan in Ireland I was parked at the harbour. I carried my (small) bag of rubbish with me into town - not a single rubbish bin in the village. Apparently the council doesn't agree with them. ???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have heard this one before, Jean. They say we should all take our litter home with us. What they really mean is they are not going to buy a litter bin. Our Parish Council gets complaints about dog poo all the time but will not buy a bin. We gave them a donation when we got planning permission and, knowing my feelings as they do, I expected them to spend it on a bin but I am still waiting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another excuse for no bins is the risk of bombs or terrorist activities. So I seem to remember.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> When I was in Ballyvaughan in Ireland I was parked at the harbour. I carried my (small) bag of rubbish with me into town - not a single rubbish bin in the village. Apparently the council doesn't agree with them. ???


Be very careful of putting domestic waste into what they regard as litter bins. There are huge fines for doing that in some council areas at least though I think it may be a national policy. They assume that domestic waste disposal is catered for at people's homes or where visitors are staying. I don't think there are any public bins for dumping domestic waste beyond perhaps marinas and the few aires there are. It is very difficult.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

raynipper said:


> We rarely see dumped rubbish here in Normandy as the local council dumps are free and lots of recycling bins about.
> 
> Ray.


I wish they'd do that here, it would alleviate the problem a little. But there are people in this country who'd still fly dump


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Second what has been said. Getting rid of rubbish was a huge problem for us doing a wild camping tour of Ireland in 2011.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> When I was in Ballyvaughan in Ireland I was parked at the harbour. I carried my (small) bag of rubbish with me into town - not a single rubbish bin in the village. Apparently the council doesn't agree with them. ???


It's wide spread problem down South, we had friends getting married, they asked those providing presents to remove the cardboard box packaging etc that may be associated with them as they can't easily get rid of the packaging. Have seen folk with their boots packed with rubbish bags attempting to use the large supermarket bin/skips for dumping.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I have heard this one before, Jean. They say we should all take our litter home with us. What they really mean is they are not going to buy a litter bin. Our Parish Council gets complaints about dog poo all the time but will not buy a bin. We gave them a donation when we got planning permission and, knowing my feelings as they do, I expected them to spend it on a bin but I am still waiting.


It´s one thing putting out bins, but they have to be empties by someone as well. I wouldn't wont the job of emptying the dog bin :frown2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Another excuse for no bins is the risk of bombs or terrorist activities. So I seem to remember.
> 
> Ray.


Nope and certainly not down south, terrorists preferred method of bombing was a car. Although I recall the Warrington bombs were in street litter bins.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Household waste disposal is catered for at people's houses or wherever there are facilities for visitors to stay. Even if collections are not sufficiently frequent and bins are too small. The pretence is that household waste collection is adequate. The problem is that there's no allowance at all made for people touring in motorhomes, and unless we stay on closed sites or aires that don't exist it is very hard to see how we could be catered for.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Household waste disposal is catered for at people's houses or wherever there are facilities for visitors to stay. Even if collections are not sufficiently frequent and bins are too small. The pretence is that household waste collection is adequate. The problem is that there's no allowance at all made for people touring in motorhomes, and unless we stay on closed sites or aires that don't exist it is very hard to see how we could be catered for.


And without rates bills, similar to the North it's chargeable.

https://www.citizensinformation.ie/...management_and_recycling/domestic_refuse.html

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Found something in the field this morning, a bit of litter from the UK :grin2:

I don´t need to go to England, I told my farm friend, England is coming to me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Second what has been said. Getting rid of rubbish was a huge problem for us doing a wild camping tour of Ireland in 2011.


Yes, I could find bins for recycling glass, plastic n clothes. But not paper/cardboard or general waste.

Re no bins in Ballyvaughan - what about those who buy a takeaway coffee, or tub of ice cream or similar 'messy' packaging that would be hard to carry with you on a walk, say? Surely it makes sense to have a bin?

Having said that, there was no rubbish in the street!


----------

